# My walks



## Stitch147

I'm going to start a thread about my walks. As long as its not raining I walk to and from the office every day and like going for walks at the weekend. 
I'm going to keep this thread going including pictures.
Walking is the only exercise that I really enjoy. Hopefully I might inspire others along the way.
Here are a few pics from my walk from Liverpool Street to my office in Southwark. This takes me about 30 minutes and is approx 4000 steps.

No sunrise visible today.
 

The Shard is in there somewhere!
 

Wrapped up warm!
 

The new extension on the Tate Modern
 

One of the many statues I pass, this one moves regularly.


----------



## Northerner

Great pics Stitch  There must have been a crease in the plans for the Tate Modern!  Very foggy here this morning, and cold - slippery underfoot  

I look forward to more posts!


----------



## Stitch147

Was slippery underfoot in some places, especially Southwark Bridge, glad I didnt walk across the Millenium Bridge which is metal!!!


----------



## Lindarose

Great thread Stitch and lovely pics too!


----------



## grovesy

Nice atmospheric pictures.


----------



## SB2015

What a great idea for a thread.  As a Londoner who has moved away it is great to see these pictures.  Thanks.


----------



## Stitch147

SB2015 said:


> What a great idea for a thread.  As a Londoner who has moved away it is great to see these pictures.  Thanks.



I try to vary my route each day, so there will be different pics popping up. I love walking round london (just not on a tube strike day!).


----------



## HOBIE

Well done Stitch !  A good walk is dammed good for you !   Less stress on your joints & "Summers Coming" !   No excuse to get out there !


----------



## Stitch147

HOBIE said:


> Well done Stitch !  A good walk is dammed good for you !   Less stress on your joints & "Summers Coming" !   No excuse to get out there !



Exactly. Im not built for running, especially my right knee as it only has half the cartilidge it should have on it.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Well done Stitch.  Keep walking and keep 'em coming.


----------



## Radders

I used to post photos on Facebook from my daily lunchtime walk when I worked in Victoria. Some lovely architecture and the river always presents photogenic shots.


----------



## SB2015

Just got back from a coastal walk filling in a gap between Budleigh Salterton and Exmouth, on our quest to do the SW Coastal Path.  A Beautiful sunny but cold day.  Sorry I forgot OJO take photos.  Will remember to next time.


----------



## Robin

SB2015 said:


> Just got back from a coastal walk filling in a gap between Budleigh Salterton and Exmouth, on our quest to do the SW Coastal Path.  A Beautiful sunny but cold day.  Sorry I forgot OJO take photos.  Will remember to next time.


Goodness, that's quite steep! My sister used to live in Exmouth til last year, so a favourite walk of mine. But we used to stop just before the descent into Budleigh so we wouldn't have to climb back up!Here's a couple of photos from the last time we did it.


----------



## Flower

Good stuff Stitch, great idea for a thread.


----------



## ChrisSamsDad

I work on and off in Exchange Sq next to Liverpool St and stay usually somewhere around. To stave off boredom and keep fit, I try to walk a few miles when I go out in search of my dinner, it's been really fascinating walking around London and piecing together the jigsaw of all the different spots - there are some fascinating bits and it's amazing how close some parts are when you do walk. I often walk back to Euston from Liverpool St on my way home too, it's about 45mins walk and I vary the route, sometimes going along Holborn and then North to Euston, and sometimes going up via Angel and past King's Cross. I love walking over the bridges and along the river the best though. 

I found this brilliant map showing the distance in mins between the various tube stops, so you can calculate your route: 
http://content.tfl.gov.uk/walking-tube-map.pdf


----------



## SB2015

Robin said:


> Goodness, that's quite steep! My sister used to live in Exmouth til last year, so a favourite walk of mine. But we used to stop just before the descent into Budleigh so we wouldn't have to climb back up!Here's a couple of photos from the last time we did it.View attachment 2678


The geoneedle was fascinating.  A lovely photo of the sunset.


----------



## Ralph-YK

Cool Stitch.


----------



## zuludog

I've occasionally thought about urban backpacking. By that I don't mean cheap travel & hanging around various tourist traps

I mean walking right across a city or large town, staying off the obvious main roads & streets by using footpaths, back lanes, canal towpaths and so on. You would probably need to do some homework beforehand.
Once you start looking, you will find that some of these paths have existed for centuries

You almost certainly wouldn't be able to camp, so it would be hostels and cheaper hotels

Probably not as a regular hobby, but interesting to do now & again

No doubt this has been thought of before, and there are books & accounts of it.


----------



## Stitch147

Much clearer skies today and not so chilly out there. 
  

The Swan bar and restaurant next to the Globe, very nice place for good food.


----------



## Stitch147

ChrisSamsDad said:


> I work on and off in Exchange Sq next to Liverpool St and stay usually somewhere around. To stave off boredom and keep fit, I try to walk a few miles when I go out in search of my dinner, it's been really fascinating walking around London and piecing together the jigsaw of all the different spots - there are some fascinating bits and it's amazing how close some parts are when you do walk. I often walk back to Euston from Liverpool St on my way home too, it's about 45mins walk and I vary the route, sometimes going along Holborn and then North to Euston, and sometimes going up via Angel and past King's Cross. I love walking over the bridges and along the river the best though.
> 
> I found this brilliant map showing the distance in mins between the various tube stops, so you can calculate your route:
> http://content.tfl.gov.uk/walking-tube-map.pdf



I work for London Underground and I would much rather walk than use it most days!!! I surprises me how people dont want to walk between stations, even though sometimes its quicker!


----------



## Ditto

Cracking thread. Is it okay if I put the pic of the Swan Bar on my Facebook pics because we went there after going to see the Lion King. At least I think it was there. I luvs London.


----------



## Stitch147

Ditto said:


> Cracking thread. Is it okay if I put the pic of the Swan Bar on my Facebook pics because we went there after going to see the Lion King. At least I think it was there. I luvs London.



No problem, go for it.


----------



## Ditto

Thank you for bringing good memories back.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

This is a great thread! I've only ever been to London once. Sleeper train down, straight to th V&A to meet my sister in law, look around the textiles section, and home on the train that night. 
I love your pictures!


----------



## Northerner

Me and my mate on my first ever trip to London, feeding t'pigeons on Trafalgar Square


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Northerner said:


> Me and my mate on my first ever trip to London, feeding t'pigeons on Trafalgar Square
> 
> View attachment 2688



There's a song for that, isn't there?


----------



## SB2015

Stitch147 said:


> Much clearer skies today and not so chilly out there.
> View attachment 2680 View attachment 2681
> 
> The Swan bar and restaurant next to the Globe, very nice place for good food.
> 
> View attachment 2682
> View attachment 2683 View attachment 2684 View attachment 2685


Have you tried Tas Pide, a great restaurant by the Globe.  It is always our choice after a matinee, and makes for a good day.


----------



## SB2015

SadhbhFiadh said:


> This is a great thread! I've only ever been to London once. Sleeper train down, straight to th V&A to meet my sister in law, look around the textiles section, and home on the train that night.
> I love your pictures!


What branch of textiles are you particularly interested in.
Have you been to the V&A store in Hammersmith?
An amazing resource.


----------



## Stitch147

SB2015 said:


> Have you tried Tas Pide, a great restaurant by the Globe.  It is always our choice after a matinee, and makes for a good day.



Not tried that one. We're having a girl's meal out soon, I might have a look.

I'm glad people are liking my thread and photos.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

SB2015 said:


> What branch of textiles are you particularly interested in.
> Have you been to the V&A store in Hammersmith?
> An amazing resource.



No, I have one brother in Lancaster, one in Carlisle. Other that the day in London, that is all I've been in England. They grew up the isle of mull. But I remain in Scotland. I usually order my supplies on line. I embroider.


----------



## zuludog

I've just found out that there is a long distance walk right around London, a walker's equivalent to the M25
Officially known as The London Outer Orbital Path, it is more commonly known as the London Loop - Search & Surf

You needn't do it all in one go if you don't want to, you could section walk it if you get your schedules & transport sorted


----------



## Stitch147

I varied my route a bit this morning and walked over the Millennium bridge.


----------



## Northerner

I've yet to walk over that bridge even though I've been to London oodles of times!  And it must have been there 17 years now!  How did that happen?   

Great pics, Stitch


----------



## ChrisSamsDad

Northerner said:


> I've yet to walk over that bridge even though I've been to London oodles of times!  And it must have been there 17 years now!  How did that happen?
> 
> Great pics, Stitch


The Millennium Bridge? It was only *just* there 17 years ago, as it was put up in 2000. You must remember all the news about it? it used to wobble like mad when people inconveniently walked over it and they had to do some last minute fixing.


----------



## Northerner

ChrisSamsDad said:


> The Millennium Bridge? It was only *just* there 17 years ago, as it was put up in 2000. You must remember all the news about it? it used to wobble like mad when people inconveniently walked over it and they had to do some last minute fixing.


Yes, I remember it, just surprised that 17 years have gone by and I still haven't crossed it


----------



## grovesy

Nice photos yet again. 
I like to vary my walking routes.


----------



## ChrisSamsDad

Northerner said:


> Yes, I remember it, just surprised that 17 years have gone by and I still haven't crossed it


We took the kids and made a trip precisely to cross it, and visit 'The Crack' in Tate Modern at one side. It's no longer wobbly, but still quite hairy when the wind gets up. Also noisy because of the grooves in the floor.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Great pictures! I love it. It's as though there is art everywhere.


----------



## Stitch147

SadhbhFiadh said:


> Great pictures! I love it. It's as though there is art everywhere.



There is. You never know what you are going to see or come across when walking round.


----------



## robert@fm

Stitch147 said:


> I work for London Underground and I would much rather walk than use it most days!!! I surprises me how people dont want to walk between stations, even though sometimes its quicker!


From what I've heard, although it's possible to get from Lancaster Gate to Paddington by changing at Notting Hill Gate, it's far quicker to exit to street level and walk the short distance.  There are said to be several shortcuts like that (a less dramatic one is between Queensway and Bayswater)...

Though I've always wondered, in the '60s pop song "Finchley Central", why the protagonist went there by tube from Golders Green; surely there must be a local bus, which would probably be faster and certainly shorter.


----------



## ChrisSamsDad

robert@fm said:


> From what I've heard, although it's possible to get from Lancaster Gate to Paddington by changing at Notting Hill Gate, it's far quicker to exit to street level and walk the short distance.  There are said to be several shortcuts like that (a less dramatic one is between Queensway and Bayswater)...
> 
> Though I've always wondered, in the '60s pop song "Finchley Central", why the protagonist went there by tube from Golders Green; surely there must be a local bus, which would probably be faster and certainly shorter.



They should totally re-write that song to include the bus route. Songs with buses in them are far better - such as 'Tie a Yellow Ribbon' by Dawn, 'Bus Stop' by the Hollies, 'Magic Bus' by The Who, 'America' by Simon & Garfunkel.


----------



## ChrisSamsDad

Stitch147 said:


> There is. You never know what you are going to see or come across when walking round.


I love the strange street names in London - 'Little Britain' is actually a street - 'French Ordinary Court' and 'Mincing Lane' too.


----------



## Stitch147

Sometimes its far easier and quicker to walk at street level. One of the best ones ive had when I worked on the stations was at Embankment Station and someone asked which train they needed for Charing Cross, my answer was to exit the station and it is a 2 minute walk up Villiers Street, but they insisted on getting a train there. So I directed them towards either the Bakerloo or Northern line to get a train. Even though it would have taken them longer than 2 minutes to even get to the platform!!!


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Sometimes its far easier and quicker to walk at street level. One of the best ones ive had when I worked on the stations was at Embankment Station and someone asked which train they needed for Charing Cross, my answer was to exit the station and it is a 2 minute walk up Villiers Street, but they insisted on getting a train there. So I directed them towards either the Bakerloo or Northern line to get a train. Even though it would have taken them longer than 2 minutes to even get to the platform!!!


I think a lot of people assume that the Tube map is a true representation of distances between stations, when it's nowt of the sort!


----------



## ChrisSamsDad

Stitch147 said:


> Sometimes its far easier and quicker to walk at street level. One of the best ones ive had when I worked on the stations was at Embankment Station and someone asked which train they needed for Charing Cross, my answer was to exit the station and it is a 2 minute walk up Villiers Street, but they insisted on getting a train there. So I directed them towards either the Bakerloo or Northern line to get a train. Even though it would have taken them longer than 2 minutes to even get to the platform!!!


Have you seen this? Guy races the tube between stations:


----------



## Stitch147

Yep, seen that. There's also the record of travelling round the underground system in one day. But my favourite is the annual circle line pub crawl!


----------



## Robin

You miss so much travelling underground. Was in London today and walked across St James's Park back to the coach at Victoria. And yes, those gulls are walking on water - the lake was frozen over.


----------



## Stitch147

I used to be based at 55 Broadway right near St James's Park. Used to love walking around the park and taking lunch over in the summer.


----------



## Stitch147

A few from this mornings walk to the office.


----------



## SB2015

I was at school in Westminster, and just popped up at St James and walked to school, then back down to get home.  It was only later that I started to put the tube stations onto the map and see where they are in relation to each other.  Then it was great taking a walk about.  In those days we had train passes that enabled us to go anywhere on the tube but I got to know that area around friends' stations, and loved evenings at Wimbledon in the days when we just walked from the tube and were handed tickets by people living, so wee usually ended up on Centre court in the days when you could still stand (on my briefcase to get a bit of extra height.  Waffling on sorry.


----------



## HOBIE

Northerner said:


> Me and my mate on my first ever trip to London, feeding t'pigeons on Trafalgar Square
> 
> View attachment 2688


We have a cine film of me the week I learned to walk in Traf Sq. Nappy on


----------



## HOBIE

Pigeon landed on my Head too.  Walking is so good for you & being out in the fresh air


----------



## Stitch147

I love walking. It's the only exercise I can safely say I enjoy.


----------



## Ralph-YK

Ugh.  Walking, dreadful thing.


----------



## Stitch147

Short walk this morning (about 3 hours), Southend,  Old Leigh up to Hadleigh Castle. Tea stop at the cockle sheds in old leigh.
The sun came out a couple of times. Got home just as it started to rain.


----------



## Robin

Oooh, beautiful! Didn't get out here before the rain, I've got a riding lesson booked for 2pm and I can't see it letting up before then. We have the option of going into the indoor school, but it's very small, so may just brave the conditions and dry out later!


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Ooo gorgeous!! I miss living near water, the Nith doesn't count! I miss ocean. One reason that I love to visit my son in Aberdeen. When I'm there, I go for walks every day, rain or shine.


----------



## robert@fm

I once walked through Leigh-on-Sea, and past the first-ever branch of Maplin Electronics. (They named themselves after the nearby Maplin Sands.)


----------



## Matt Cycle

Stitch147 said:


> Short walk this morning (about 3 hours), Southend,  Old Leigh up to Hadleigh Castle. Tea stop at the cockle sheds in old leigh.
> The sun came out a couple of times. Got home just as it started to rain.View attachment 2732 View attachment 2733 View attachment 2734 View attachment 2735 View attachment 2736
> View attachment 2731



Great pics.  Never been to Sarfend.  Growing up in Sheffield we couldn't be much further from the sea so it was always special going to the seaside.  Still love going now.


----------



## Flower

Lovely pictures of the coast and sea Stitch


----------



## Stitch147

It was a bit chilly out this morning, but soon warmed up.


----------



## HOBIE

Its Jan but we have been spoilt with the nice weather . You still cant plan to be high up a ladders in the next week though


----------



## Stitch147

A different walking route today as I had to go to a meeting at 55 Broadway. So I got the tube to Temple then walked from there. Heres a few pics.


----------



## Robin

Lovely, Stitch. I see St James Park lake has thawed since I was there last week!


----------



## Stitch147

Robin said:


> Lovely, Stitch. I see St James Park lake has thawed since I was there last week!



Yep, all thawed, but I bet the ducks had chilly bottoms. The pelicans were being sensible and sitting on their rocks.


----------



## Stitch147

A lovely walk along the seafront again today. Only done about 7 miles today. Not as much as normal. Heres a few pics.


----------



## Ditto

What are those pink and white things in the middle. I could just sink my teeth into those.


----------



## Stitch147

Ditto said:


> What are those pink and white things in the middle. I could just sink my teeth into those.


Crab meat. We stop for a cuppa at the cocklesheds in old leigh and this is some of the yummy sea food on offer.


----------



## Northerner

Which one of you dropped their Smarties?   I liked it when I lived by the sea, in Folkestone, but apart from that it was a very boring place to live!


----------



## Stitch147

Northerner said:


> Which one of you dropped their Smarties?   I liked it when I lived by the sea, in Folkestone, but apart from that it was a very boring place to live!


Lol, that was my best mate Karen. If I had smarties I'd hold on to them tight!
There are sections along one walk way where bottle tops and bits shoved into the tarmac.


----------



## Stitch147

A change of work place for today. I'm in one of our other offices for an all day meeting in the Canary Wharf area. Little walk round before heading to the office. Just under 5000 steps done already and its not even 8am


----------



## grovesy

Looks lovely for London,


----------



## Stitch147

I remember coming round this area when I was a kid (30 odd years ago). My dad was a bus driver and drove around the docklands area quite a lot. It's definitely changed a bit over the years.


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> I remember coming round this area when I was a kid (30 odd years ago). My dad was a bus driver and drove around the docklands area quite a lot. It's definitely changed a bit over the years.


Transport in the blood,eh?  My Dad was a bus driver for a couple of years, then he got a job with National Express - first on city routes, then he got working on holidays to the south of France and Scotland - he loved that!


----------



## Ditto

I always wanted to be a bus driver.  I can't even drive!

Luv the pic of box and fairy lights. What's that round thingummyjig?


----------



## HOBIE

Stitch147 said:


> Crab meat. We stop for a cuppa at the cocklesheds in old leigh and this is some of the yummy sea food on offer.


Lovely stuff Stitch  Some good pickies. I went up the Monument last year in my 50yr of T1.  Keep at it


----------



## Stitch147

Varied my route to the office a bit this morning.
      
The last 3 pics are a statue that represents the Seven Ages of Man.


----------



## Northerner

Fabulous Stitch, looks very interesting  Trying to work out which one of the pile of heads I most resemble!   Nice that it is getting lighter on your morning walks too


----------



## Stitch147

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_Kindersley
There are better pictures online of the statue, a couple of mine are dark.
I like the fact the mornings are lighter. And its not as chilly (apart from walking across a bridge to cross the river).


----------



## Stitch147

Varied my route again today, if I done the same route everyday id get bored. So heres a few pics from today.


----------



## Northerner

What building is that old bit of wall?


----------



## Stitch147

Northerner said:


> What building is that old bit of wall?



I dont know what the new buliding is behind, but the old wall is part of the old Wall of London. It was near the Barbican Centre.


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> I dont know what the new buliding is behind, but the old wall is part of the old Wall of London. It was near the Barbican Centre.


Thanks Stitch  Southampton has some great medieval walls - the most complete in the country, I believe  I love history


----------



## Stitch147

Northerner said:


> Thanks Stitch  Southampton has some great medieval walls - the most complete in the country, I believe  I love history


So do I. Me and Trev are off to Chelmsford tomorrow for the night as we are going to a beer festival but we are going to have a look round on saturday, we might go to the cathedral as we havent been there before.


----------



## grovesy

Stitch147 said:


> So do I. Me and Trev are off to Chelmsford tomorrow for the night as we are going to a beer festival but we are going to have a look round on saturday, we might go to the cathedral as we havent been there before.


You are going to put me to shame I have lived in Chelmsford for nearly 40 years and I have not been in the Cathederal, I have walked through the grounds.


----------



## Stitch147

I dont think ive ever been to Chelmsford before. We are going to the beer festival tomorrow afternoon/evening and as long as its dry Saturday we are gonna have a look round. As long as we are within walking distance of the station as we are geiing the bus (X30) from Rayleigh as there isnt much parking where we'll be.


----------



## grovesy

Stitch147 said:


> I dont think ive ever been to Chelmsford before. We are going to the beer festival tomorrow afternoon/evening and as long as its dry Saturday we are gonna have a look round. As long as we are within walking distance of the station as we are geiing the bus (X30) from Rayleigh as there isnt much parking where we'll be.


The Cathedral is only a short walk from both the bus and railway station as they are on opposite sides of the road to each. Where is the Beer Festival.


----------



## Stitch147

Its at a school!!!
http://www.chelmsfordbeerandciderfestivals.camra.org.uk/viewnode.php?id=39721


----------



## grovesy

Stitch147 said:


> Its at a school!!!
> http://www.chelmsfordbeerandciderfestivals.camra.org.uk/viewnode.php?id=39721


Oh that is not to far from the Stations either. 
I did not realise they had Beer Festival at this time of the year, I knew hey have one in the summer which is normally in one of the parks.


----------



## Stitch147

We found out about it from going to Wibblers Brewery, we're staying in the Premier Inn opposite the station.


----------



## grovesy

Stitch147 said:


> We found out about it from going to Wibblers Brewery, we're staying in the Premier Inn opposite the station.


My friends family have stayed there a few times, they liked it there.


----------

